# Having fun with our PPQ's



## moundman (Jun 24, 2012)

Just Shootin' - YouTube


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was at a match yesterday and one of the contestants was shooting a Walther PPQ.

Of course we couldn't pass it around or shoot it in the middle of a match.

But he says he loves his gun.

:smt1099


----------



## moundman (Jun 24, 2012)

I love mine. Haven't had a single issue with it at all. I ended up buying another one because the feel is just perfect. I haven't found another trigger like the one that is on this gun.


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I have had mine less than a month. Just came back from my second time at the range with it. The first time it irritated my trigger finger just forward of the first nuckel. Put the smaller back panel on the grip and the problem disappeared. I like everything about this gun with emphasis on the trigger and the mag release.


----------



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

I can't wait to get my 40 PPQ. How many rounds do u have through it?


----------



## cnewcomer (Nov 11, 2011)

The PPQ is my home defense goto and an awesome range gun! What a sweet shooter, lot's of rounds, great balance, and totally reliable. I'm a 'trigger' picky guy and the PPQ has the best striker fired setup I've ever used (after a touchup). Just awesome. What's Walther's future now that S&W has been dropped as a distributor?


----------

